

Top 5 Books for Entrepreneurs from 2009 - afrombie
http://knowledgeissocial.com/top-5-books-for-entrepreneurs-from-2009/

======
jlangenauer
Formula 1 teams are like startups because they also have a "limited budget"?
Perhaps only in the sense that the amount of money available to them is
finite, but c'mon. Toyota spent $445m on their F1 team in 2008.

[http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2008/09/22/toyota-has-
biggest-f1-...](http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2008/09/22/toyota-has-
biggest-f1-budget-4456m/)

Even so, that book would still be an interesting read.

~~~
samaparicio
In the 2010 season it looks like some new teams will be having a lot more of
the startup dynamic, take Lotus, Campos, US F1 or Virgin Racing, because
they're up against teams with big budgets like McLaren and Ferrari and they
will have to find ways to win that are different. For example, US F1 does not
have a wind tunnel, they've chosen to skip it and use CFD techniques instead.

Regarding the book list, nah...

------
samaparicio
To me the list in the post is too broad. In building up entrepreneurial
skills, besides regular good business books, I tried to put together a list
that covered a) inspirational stories, b) reference tomes, and c) practical
advice.

<http://blog.aparicio.org/entrepreneur-books/>

~~~
afrombie
I think your list is great if you are just getting started with
entrepreneurship or as a solid foundation.

The purpose of my list was to expose lesser known books that I read this year
which I think can make even a bigger impact for entrepreneurs.

------
thejo
Getting to Plan B by John Mullins and Randy Komisar is another good book from
2009. It provides a framework to arrive at a business model that works with
lots of analogs from successful companies. A nice addition to the customer
development genre.

